# Undercover Boss



## Mr. H.

Dang I like this program. Some episodes flat-out bomb, but tonight's was one of the best. 

Some gal got her ass fired. Never saw that before on this show.


----------



## Gracie

I'll have to watch, then.

You know that show about hidden diners and they film the crew when the boss isn't there? Why do they sit there and WATCH them steal, party, give away food, etc? Why don't they just call the cops as it is happening THEN march in there and FIRE those people???


----------



## Mr. H.

Gracie said:


> I'll have to watch, then.
> 
> You know that show about hidden diners and they film the crew when the boss isn't there? Why do they sit there and WATCH them steal, party, give away food, etc? Why don't they just call the cops as it is happening THEN march in there and FIRE those people???



TV drama. I suppose they eventually get their due.
I like that one too. Not sure that's still running. 

At the end of U.B. they bring the employees to the main office and meet the Boss without his disguise. Most often he/she gives them money to visit a sick relative, or college tuition, or vacation money. Seriously by the end of the show I'm a blubbering idiot LOL.


----------



## Gracie

I used to watchit all the time, but they never mixed it up and showing those who deserved firing, GETTING fired. That's what I wanted to see. The good being rewarded, the bad knowing they got busted and are fired.


----------



## Mr. H.

I think you'd like U.B.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Mr. H. said:


> Dang I like this program. Some episodes flat-out bomb, but tonight's was one of the best.
> 
> Some gal got her ass fired. Never saw that before on this show.



It looks like we're going to see more of the girl who got fired in an upcoming episode.  They mentioned something about following "her journey."  I think for the season finales they're going to do a couple of recap-type shows.


----------



## Mr. H.

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang I like this program. Some episodes flat-out bomb, but tonight's was one of the best.
> 
> Some gal got her ass fired. Never saw that before on this show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like we're going to see more of the girl who got fired in an upcoming episode.  They mentioned something about following "her journey."  I think for the season finales they're going to do a couple of recap-type shows.
Click to expand...


Yeah. I wasn't paying attention but that's what I thought I heard there at the end. 
Wonder if she'll try to weasel her way back into the job. Or sue her boss LOL.


----------



## Amelia

I figured she was going to get something out of it.  She had to give them permission to include her, right?


----------



## Sunni Man

Dang.....I missed that episode.

Undercover Boss is one of my favorite shows........


----------



## Mr. H.

Amelia said:


> I figured she was going to get something out of it.  She had to give them permission to include her, right?



Probably she signed some kind of waiver before the filming. But I think until they saw the boss "uncovered" they were still under the impression that they were meeting to discuss his performance as a trainee.


----------



## Amelia

I still suspect they needed more complete disclosure before they air someone's job-related humiliation on national television.

Until I know otherwise, I'll still guess there had to be considerable inducement to get her to agree to that.


----------



## Mr. H.

Oh yeah I guess so. Maybe they filmed it and then got further permission from her before airing. 
Maybe she walked away with a tidy sum from the producers after all.


----------



## RoadVirus

I like the episodes where the boss fumbles at the jobs. It's kind of amusing to see a CEO who can't even perform the tasks of a regular employee.


----------



## Mr. H.

RoadVirus said:


> I like the episodes where the boss fumbles at the jobs. It's kind of amusing to see a CEO who can't even perform the tasks of a regular employee.



Yeah LOL. They used to gather all the employees and show funny video clips. Haven't seen them do that in a while. 

Secret Millionaire was another good one. Not very consistent though. I think it's out of production.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Amelia said:


> I still suspect they needed more complete disclosure before they air someone's job-related humiliation on national television.
> 
> Until I know otherwise, I'll still guess there had to be considerable inducement to get her to agree to that.



I suspect you're right, Amelia.


----------



## Mr. H.

Hey, easy on the suspecting.

This could get moved to the conspiracy forum.


----------



## Gracie

That gal is damn lucky I wasn't her boss. Talk about needing anger management...she is the perfect candidate.


----------



## Mr. H.

You tell 'em, sistah! 

Makes me wonder if the franchisee ever bothered to visit his own store.


----------



## Politico

Reality tv is all staged.


----------



## Mr. H.

Politico said:


> Reality tv is all staged.



It's... directed. And edited. But this one is a good'n. 

Some episodes are better than others. 

Tune in next week. Or tune out. But see us before you tuna!


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Here it is...Friday, May 10th is the special episode where we'll find out what happened to Jacqueline, who got fired on Undercover Boss!



> CATCH UP WITH THE MOST INTRIGUING &#8220;UNDERCOVER BOSS&#8221; EMPLOYEES FROM ALL FOUR SEASONS OF THE SERIES, ON &#8220;UNDERCOVER BOSS: EPIC EMPLOYEES,&#8221; FRIDAY, MAY 10
> 
> Featuring Employees from 7-Eleven, Boston Market, Checkers, Diamond Resorts International, Herschend Family Entertainment, Modell&#8217;s Sporting Goods, Philly Pretzel, Retro Fitness and Waste Management
> 
> This special episode of UNDERCOVER BOSS features updates on some of the most intriguing employees who have appeared on the show and how the experience impacted their life. Employees include a Philly Pretzel employee who went from minimum wage worker to franchise owner and a Modell&#8217;s Sporting Goods employee who has moved out of a homeless shelter and into her very own home. Also, disgraced employees share the aftermath of getting fired, on UNDERCOVER BOSS: EPIC EMPLOYEES, Friday, May 10 (8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT) on the CBS Television Network.
> 
> The employees who will be featured in UNDERCOVER BOSS: EPIC EMPLOYEES include:
> 
> Igor: Worked with Joe DePinto, CEO and President of 7-Eleven
> 
> Ronnie: Worked with Sara Bittorf, Chief Brand Officer of Boston Market
> 
> Johanna: Worked with Rick Silva, President and CEO of Checkers & Rally&#8217;s
> 
> Randy: Worked with Stephen J. Cloobeck, Chairman and CEO of Diamond Resorts International
> 
> Veronica: Worked with Stephen J. Cloobeck, Chairman and CEO of Diamond Resorts International (&#8220;Diamond Resorts: Take 2&#8221;
> 
> Albert: Worked with Joel Manby, President and CEO of Herschend Family Entertainment
> 
> Angel: Worked with Mitchell B. Modell, CEO of Modell&#8217;s Sporting Goods
> 
> Marques: Worked with Dan DiZio, CEO and Co-Founder of the Philly Pretzel Factory
> 
> Jacqueline: Worked with Eric Casaburi, CEO of Retro Fitness
> 
> Walter: Worked with Larry O'Donnell, the President and C.O.O. of Waste Management


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I watched this show a couple times a long time ago. I couldn't get over the feeling that it is not real.
I mean....the made over CEO's were sometimes so OBVIOUSLY fake looking that you would have to have glaucoma and have blinding cataracts not to see that is a wig...those glasses look about as real as a wooden nickel...etc. etc. I mean how on earth did they not know this person is wearing a wig, false eyebrows etc.?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

iamwhatiseem said:


> I watched this show a couple times a long time ago. I couldn't get over the feeling that it is not real.
> I mean....the made over CEO's were sometimes so OBVIOUSLY fake looking that you would have to have glaucoma and have blinding cataracts not to see that is a wig...those glasses look about as real as a wooden nickel...etc. etc. I mean how on earth did they not know this person is wearing a wig, false eyebrows etc.?



I know what you mean, but I think they've gotten better with the disguises.  This last one where the CEO of a fitness place fired one of the employees on-air...his disguise was very good and I thought quite natural-looking.

The thing I wonder...now that the show has been on a while and people know about it, wouldn't you be a little suspicious if some person came to your work place to...um...do a documentary or something, with a camera crew along?  Wouldn't you be thinking, "Hmmm...I wonder if this is Undercover Boss?"  I would.  And I'd be acting accordingly, you betcha, working really hard, being very kind and cheerful and making sure to have some sad personal story to share with the possible undercover boss.  Some sad situation that could be fixed with a large influx of cash. : )

But the girl who got herself fired...I don't think she was the least bit suspicious it was Undercover Boss.  If the thought did cross her mind and she still acted like that, she's really, really stupid.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

UNDERCOVER BOSS fans, take note!  It is airing at 8:00 p.m. TONIGHT, Friday, May 3...an original episode.  It will NOT be airing on Sunday May 5th because The Amazing Race 2-hour finale will air on that date.  : )


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Kooshdakhaa said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched this show a couple times a long time ago. I couldn't get over the feeling that it is not real.
> I mean....the made over CEO's were sometimes so OBVIOUSLY fake looking that you would have to have glaucoma and have blinding cataracts not to see that is a wig...those glasses look about as real as a wooden nickel...etc. etc. I mean how on earth did they not know this person is wearing a wig, false eyebrows etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, but I think they've gotten better with the disguises.  This last one where the CEO of a fitness place fired one of the employees on-air...his disguise was very good and I thought quite natural-looking.
> 
> The thing I wonder...now that the show has been on a while and people know about it, wouldn't you be a little suspicious if some person came to your work place to...um...do a documentary or something, with a camera crew along?  Wouldn't you be thinking, "Hmmm...I wonder if this is Undercover Boss?"  I would.  And I'd be acting accordingly, you betcha, working really hard, being very kind and cheerful and making sure to have some sad personal story to share with the possible undercover boss.  Some sad situation that could be fixed with a large influx of cash. : )
> 
> But the girl who got herself fired...I don't think she was the least bit suspicious it was Undercover Boss.  If the thought did cross her mind and she still acted like that, she's really, really stupid.
Click to expand...


Well after several "reality" shows have now done a little admitting of staging - I have little faith in any of these shows. I knew there was something up with Storage Wars before they admitted to pre-staging the lockers...and then when Pawn Stars admitted producers actively "recruit" people to bring in interesting things (they are all real, just not walk ins like the show infers)...after this - I have little doubt there is some unreality about all reality shows.


----------



## Mr. H.

This was a pretty good episode. The Orkin boss. 
When the gal got the key to a new car that was cool. 
Warms the cockles, don't it?


----------



## Zona

I like the show as well.  Rarely catch it though.


----------



## Gracie

It's not on here yet but  I don't mind spoilers. PLEASE tell me they didn't give that bitch Jaqueline another chance...and that she is still looking for work because nobody will hire her due to recognizing her as The Bitch.


----------



## Amelia

Jacqueline's follow-up episode is next week.


----------



## Mr. H.

I bet they give her a second chance. Maybe send her to training camp.

PS- tonight when they announced "coming up next week", they showed clips from tonight's show LOL.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched this show a couple times a long time ago. I couldn't get over the feeling that it is not real.
> I mean....the made over CEO's were sometimes so OBVIOUSLY fake looking that you would have to have glaucoma and have blinding cataracts not to see that is a wig...those glasses look about as real as a wooden nickel...etc. etc. I mean how on earth did they not know this person is wearing a wig, false eyebrows etc.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, but I think they've gotten better with the disguises.  This last one where the CEO of a fitness place fired one of the employees on-air...his disguise was very good and I thought quite natural-looking.
> 
> The thing I wonder...now that the show has been on a while and people know about it, wouldn't you be a little suspicious if some person came to your work place to...um...do a documentary or something, with a camera crew along?  Wouldn't you be thinking, "Hmmm...I wonder if this is Undercover Boss?"  I would.  And I'd be acting accordingly, you betcha, working really hard, being very kind and cheerful and making sure to have some sad personal story to share with the possible undercover boss.  Some sad situation that could be fixed with a large influx of cash. : )
> 
> But the girl who got herself fired...I don't think she was the least bit suspicious it was Undercover Boss.  If the thought did cross her mind and she still acted like that, she's really, really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well after several "reality" shows have now done a little admitting of staging - I have little faith in any of these shows. I knew there was something up with Storage Wars before they admitted to pre-staging the lockers...and then when Pawn Stars admitted producers actively "recruit" people to bring in interesting things (they are all real, just not walk ins like the show infers)...after this - I have little doubt there is some unreality about all reality shows.
Click to expand...


Well, there are reality shows, and then there are reality shows.  Surivor and The Amazing Race, for example, are a cut above shows like Storage Wars and Pawn Stars.  Waaaaayyyyyy above.  Not even in the same league.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Mr. H. said:


> I bet they give her a second chance. Maybe send her to training camp.
> 
> PS- tonight when they announced "coming up next week", they showed clips from tonight's show LOL.



That MAY have been an error on the part of your local CBS station.  Not like CBS to make an error like that.  I have it recorded and haven't finished watching it...I'll see if that was the same in my area.  Matter of fact, I think I'll watch it right now! 

...............................................

Okay....I watched it.

At the very end of the show I see what you mean... they did have some scenes that were from the show that just aired.  Kind of odd.  But after they came back from a commercial break they showed scenes from "next week's show" and it was for the "Epic Employees" show that will air next week.  So there may have been an error at your local station if they did not show that.


----------



## Mr. H.

"Epic Employees" is on...


----------



## Mr. H.

Kampgrounds of America tonight...


----------



## Sallow

RoadVirus said:


> I like the episodes where the boss fumbles at the jobs. It's kind of amusing to see a CEO who can't even perform the tasks of a regular employee.



Almost none of them can..at least at the places I've worked.


----------



## Mr. H.

New episode on now.


----------



## Mr. H.

That was a real tear-jerker.


----------



## Mr. H.

Ryan's/Hometown Buffet tonight.
This boss is a little too aggressive.
Somebody's gettin' fired LOL.


----------



## Politico

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Well, there are reality shows, and then there are reality shows.  Surivor and The Amazing Race, for example, are a cut above shows like Storage Wars and Pawn Stars.  Waaaaayyyyyy above.  Not even in the same league.



All reality shows are staged or rigged.


----------



## Mr. H.

...and scripted, and edited. Simply for content, mind you.


----------



## Mr. H.

Bridal gown company.


----------

